# Painting that perfect line, underneath the crown



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Harryluck said:


> What is the best technique, to painting a perfect line, underneath the crown, on the wall (the trim paint). There is an "school term for this".


I find using a thick and stiff brush always creates the sharpest line.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Caslon said:


> I can't see needing a wet rag if you're able to do in the first place what painting is about...using a brush expertly.
> 
> For me, taping off up to the trim to be sprayed isn't as tedious as brushing it. I've done my share of that earlier in my career and it's more a drain on me than taping up next to the trim and spraying it. I'm also very adept at masking.
> 
> Sir Mixalot uses the method I prefer. Taping doesn't wear me out like tediuous brushing does. I repainted sprayed my entire condo for sale and had to dip a brush in a paint pail maybe once or twice.


In my opinion its way faster to cut with a brush.

Also, I use drywall stilts and walk around the room cutting with out the need of ladders. I can get a room done really quick.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

TylerThePainter said:


> In my opinion its way faster to cut with a brush.
> 
> Also, I use drywall stilts and walk around the room cutting with out the need of ladders. I can get a room done really quick.


The stilt man painter, hahaha. I just move my 3 ft step ladder along, reaches 8 ft. just fine.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

One post wonder......


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

TylerThePainter said:


> I find using a thick and *stiff* brush always creates the sharpest line.


Agreed. I've been given samples of new lines of brushes, and they're fine tipped and everything, but too flimsy.
It's almost like they need a dozen uses before they stiffen up.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Caslon said:


> Agreed. I've been given samples of new lines of brushes, and they're fine tipped and everything, but too flimsy.
> It's almost like they need a dozen uses before they stiffen up.


Ya most brushes are like wet noodles, just don't clean them properly then you'll have a stiff brush with 1" long bristles.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I like using a 2 1/2" angle sash...Wooster pro nylon/polyester is usually my choice...holds a lot of paint, smooth, sharp lines and easy cleaning.

I rarely use painters tape for painting.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

avenge said:


> Ya most brushes are like wet noodles, just don't clean them properly then you'll have a stiff brush with 1" long bristles.


They'll gradually stiffen up after many proper cleanings, but I don't want to wait that long. Some companies brush bristles are just stiffer to begin with, Purdy for one.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Harryluck said:


> What is the best technique, to painting a perfect line, underneath the crown, on the wall (the trim paint). There is an "school term for this".


I always found that closing one eye works the best. :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I always found that closing one eye works the best. :laughing:


that's what she said... :laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Every time I think I'm good at cutting in I go back to blue tape on the next job. :whistling

I find taping off to be less stressful and overall job a lot cleaner. But you guys know I'm only a part time painter. Hats off to you die hard cut in guys. :thumbup:


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Big Shoe said:


> But you guys know I'm only a part time painter. Hats off to you... guys. :thumbup:


Gee, Thanks!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

superseal said:


> I like using a 2 1/2" angle sash...Wooster pro nylon/polyester is usually my choice...holds a lot of paint, smooth, sharp lines and easy cleaning.
> 
> I rarely use painters tape for painting.


Yes. And that cheaper line (are they purdy or wooster?) HD sells ain't the ones either.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I think I have more different angle sash brushes than any other brush. Getting the best performance out of a given paint can mean going to a totally different brush. If the line between the wall and the crown is rough or lumpy in spots (happens on repaints), you may have to load the brush differently or potentially have sags or drips. A lot of cheap trim paints don't level well at all, so you really need to run a wet brush to get a decent finish. Walking that line between minor runs / drips and a poorly leveled coat isn't always easy, and the brush / loading / release is key.

Honestly, I don't know one answer about the best brush - if I've used the paint before, I'll start with the brush that worked best in the past; if it's a new paint to me, I start with my favorite brush and switch brushes if I need to. What I end up is using the best brush for me.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've found the easiest way to cut paint lines is to call my painter.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

superseal said:


> I like using a 2 1/2" angle sash...Wooster pro nylon/polyester is usually my choice...holds a lot of paint, smooth, sharp lines and easy cleaning.
> 
> I rarely use painters tape for painting.


2 1/2" for walls? Too small for me I use a 3" flat sash on walls. Wooster FTP is my brush of choice.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Caslon said:


> The stilt man painter, hahaha. I just move my 3 ft step ladder along, reaches 8 ft. just fine.


I have a 3ft step ladder aswell...

But I only use it for touch ups or taking out light bulbs and etc.

The stilts are by far the quickest, I cut an entire interior really quick.

Also, I use the handy bucket as well it has a magnetic clip that holds your brush and is lighter than a paint can.


----------



## 1st Coast Paint (Sep 8, 2015)

*Lube the path*

Load your paint brush up, then make one long swipe about a 1/2" below crown line. I call this lubing the trail. Now reload your brush, but not like the first time. Bring your brush below the lubed path and slowly bring it towards the crown. Kinda of coming up and over at the same time until you finally reach right below the crown. Once you hit right below the crown line drag brush straight along the line. Trade tip: Do not stand right on top of your work. Stand below the crown cut line as if you working looking from the ground at the cut line. Always make your cut lines at the angle in which they are going to be seen.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Dip your brush in the paint pail, pat the brush on the dry side of your paint pail. This will load up the brush with just the right amount of paint to proceed cutting in. ABC's of painting.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Caslon said:


> Dip your brush in the paint pail, pat the brush on the dry side of your paint pail. This will load up the brush with just the right amount of paint to proceed cutting in. ABC's of painting.


Dry side? There isn't a dry side, you pat the brush on both opposite sides in the same area always. You want less paint loaded up don't dip in so far or pat more.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

avenge said:


> Dry side? There isn't a dry side, you pat the brush on both opposite sides in the same area always. You want less paint loaded up don't dip in so far or pat more.


The dry side of the pail meaning it's not like dipping your brush in the paint or scraping it off at the top. Tapping the side of the pail releases excess paint and loads up the brush bristles with just the right amount of paint. Jeesh...ABC


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Caslon said:


> The dry side of the pail meaning it's not like dipping your brush in the paint or scraping it off at the top. Tapping the side of the pail releases excess paint and loads up the brush bristles with just the right amount of paint. Jeesh...ABC



Maybe I don't know my alphabet or maybe I don't know crap because I list my trade as remodeling. But I still am confused as to where the dry side is in a paint bucket once I tap it it's no longer dry and if I'm not dipping my brush in the paint then I'm dry brushing. Only amateurs wipe off on the bucket edge. Jeesh ABC and D.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

The less wet side of the pail, nimrod. To be anal retentive like you're being, your first dip into a newly filled pail WILL have a dry side, not afterwards tho....so you got me there MR ANAL RETENTIVE smart guy.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Everyone is saying the same basic thing.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Everyone is saying the same basic thing.


And they're all being pretty anal about it, too.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Double post sorry. I went to delete this duplicate post but found I cannot delete it. That option is not available on this forum it seems. Even going to "Go Advanced" option doesn't have a "Delete this Message" option. Sorry.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

hdavis said:


> Everyone is saying the same basic thing.


I'm just saying to fill your paint pail so that when you dip in the brush each time to the bottom, it only goes about 1-1/2" up your brush bristles, then tap the side of the bucket to release excess paint and go from there. You have to keep filling your bucket up to that one and a half to two inch mark, but you can really fly painting trim and edging that way. Tap tap tap.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Caslon said:


> The less wet side of the pail, nimrod. To be anal retentive like you're being, your first dip into a newly filled pail WILL have a dry side, not afterwards tho....so you got me there MR ANAL RETENTIVE smart guy.


You're the one that said "dry side" if I'm cutting in a room how many "dry sides" do I have? Am I painting out of a 55 gallon drum? For your info I've been doing this for over 40 yrs you're young enough for me to slap you're little ass like a brat kid. Quit posting as if you know it all because you're far from it...quite obvious from your many ridiculous posts.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

avenge said:


> You're the one that said "dry side" if I'm cutting in a room how many "dry sides" do I have? Am I painting out of a 55 gallon drum? For your info I've been doing this for over 40 yrs you're young enough for me to slap you're little ass like a brat kid. Quit posting as if you know it all because you're far from it...quite obvious from your many ridiculous posts.


Why are you so obsessed with me saying the dry side of a bucket? OK, the side of the paint pail that you are slapping your brush against to release excess paint from the bristles? Why are you so focused on my saying the dry side of the paint pail? HUH?> explain that one. Get a grip already and stop with your obsession with it. OK? No? OK...go on about the freaking "dry side" of a paint pail! HAVE AT IT!
Also, see about getting some professional help.

Also..."Remodeling"...is that a specialty trade like painting is? Or does that cover about every trade under the sun? Cool.

Truely, this forum needs 2 more forums. A Handyman forum and a Remodleing forum, lol.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Everyone is saying the same basic thing.


I used to "acquire" my trim brushes by borrowing...
So, I had these two painters. One only ever tapped off the brush on the inside of the pail.

The other only tapped off by banging the ferrule against the rim, which eventually dented the ferrule. He was much better at cutting in though.

However his name was Carlo Gambino, actually from the old country, and didn't take kindly to me borrowing a brush - because I never ever returned them. Since I knew it p*ssed him off - I always borrowed his.:thumbsup:

I bet he'd still would stick me if I gave him a chance :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I used to "acquire" my trim brushes by borrowing...
> So...


Your 2 cents worth is noted. You're not a "painter"...are you?
A perfect example of what I'm talking about. 

"Hey! I once painted" Now I'm a "painter." I make my living exclusively from that trade"! Hear what I have to say.

Nothing wrong with that, only, this forum created here for the painting trade seems more like a DIY forum. Whatever.

I'm a "painter". That's what I do for a living. I suppose I can join in on the DryWall Forum, the Plumbers forum, the Electricians forum and immerse myself in those trades as if I was one like them. Anything goes it seems with a "Painting Forum". Right?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Caslon said:


> Why are you so obsessed with me saying the dry side of a bucket? OK, the side of the paint pail that you are slapping your brush against to release excess paint from the bristles? Why are you so focused on my saying the dry side of the paint pail? HUH?> explain that one. Get a grip already and stop with your obsession with it. OK? No? OK...go on about the freaking "dry side" of a paint pail! HAVE AT IT!
> Also, see about getting some professional help.
> 
> Also..."Remodeling"...is that a specialty trade like painting is? Or does that cover about every trade under the sun? Cool.
> ...


Your comment about remodeling/handyman shows your ignorance and lack of knowledge about other trades on this forum. Again you are insinuating that unless someone list a specific trade that they don't know or can't perform other trades. I won't indulge on explaining the difference between a handyman and remodeling instead........

Dry side. dry side, dry side, dry side, dry side, dry side....damn ran out of dry sides, I'm stumped, guess I'll call it a day. Gonna take me forever to paint this room with no dry sides or take breaks waiting for a wet side to dry or use 20 buckets a day. Decisions, decisions wish I knew the ABC's of painting.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Caslon said:


> Your 2 cents worth is noted. You're not a "painter"...are you?
> A perfect example of what I'm talking about.
> 
> "Hey! I once painted" Now I'm a "painter." I make my living exclusively from that trade"! Hear what I have to say.
> ...



WTF? I think there's a "dry side" to your brain.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

avenge said:


> WTF? I think there's a "dry side" to your brain.


Good comeback Potsie. I've heard snappier comebacks from a bowl of Rice Crispies.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Caslon said:


> Your 2 cents worth is noted. You're not a "painter"...are you?
> A perfect example of what I'm talking about.
> 
> "Hey! I once painted" Now I'm a "painter." I make my living exclusively from that trade"! Hear what I have to say.
> ...


Why yes Ralph, I believe you can. Any other questions I can help with?

And yes, you may call me Arthur.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Dude's got a mega hard-on for a painting forum... And painting in general.

I painted once. Am painter now.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Caslon said:


> Good comeback Potsie. I've heard snappier comebacks from a bowl of Rice Crispies.


Hey I get it you're pissed off because other people can paint that aren't exclusively painters, I've been painting for over 40 yrs. I'm not just good at it I'm great. I guarantee I can paint circles around you while you're looking for your "dry side".

My trade used to be exclusively painting but I can do many things with excellence that's why I choose to do remodeling.......oh wait you don't know what that is.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Painting sucks


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Painting sucks


So do decks but what do I know I can't even find the "dry side" in a paint bucket.:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just for the record I didn't say painters suck. I just hate painting. I have a rule. I stay away from anything in construction that has liquid in it, when I can. I always sub it out when it's practical. i.e. concrete, paint, drywall, stucco, etc.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

To agree with Caslon for just a second, your side with the least amount of paint is called the dry side. Also if you were to "dry brush" a project, you would load the brush up with the least amount of paint possible but just enough to get color on the project. This will help eliminate brush strokes and of course runs.

Now I think Caslon is taking this "me painter, me only know painting" way too far and it really is getting annoying. The forum is Contractor Talk. Which is a forum for all who are in the trades. Plural, trades. The sub forum is painting. So my guess is that the forum was created for all tradesmen including those who dabble in many trades. 

I think you have been told that there is a Painter's Talk which is a forum all about painting with sub forums about the involvement of painting. Maybe you should venture that way if you just can't haddle the fact that this forum isn't modeled around you, Caslon.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Then again, maybe we should all go to the DIY forum?
That's what it feels like here.

The dry side of a paint pail. OMG


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I work alone, so when I paint, I do it myself---very well. Guess I'm a DIY.

Tom


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Caslon said:


> Then again, maybe we should all go to the DIY forum?
> That's what it feels like here.


Sounds good for you...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> To agree with Caslon for just a second, your side with the least amount of paint is called the dry side. Also if you were to "dry brush" a project, you would load the brush up with the least amount of paint possible but just enough to get color on the project. This will help eliminate brush strokes and of course runs.


You slap the same 2 opposite sides of a bucket always, leaving 2 "dry sides". One side is reserved for resting your brush on because you never ever want paint on the handle from the paint on the edge of the bucket. The other "dry side" is for wiping off your brush for whatever reason otherwise you end up with paint on the side reserved for resting your brush or too much paint on the side you slap.

So you don't have but one "dry side" and there isn't one side drier than the other because you're slapping the brush on both sides. The amount of paint loaded is controlled by the depth you dip the brush into the paint, by excessive slapping or by wiping it off on the bucket edge.

Dry brushing is not dipping your brush at all.

That's the ABC's of using a brush and bucket.:laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

avenge said:


> .
> 
> That's the ABC's of using a brush and bucket.:laughing:


I was too busy learning all these trades that I didn't have time for the ABC's. :laughing:


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

1st Coast Paint said:


> I call this lubing the trail.


I'd be happy if you never called it that again.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If us/we GC's, remodelers weren't participating in this area of the forum who besides Calson would be posting in this area of the forum?

Tom


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> If us/we GC's, remodelers weren't participating in this area of the forum who besides Calson would be posting in this area of the forum?
> 
> Tom


Crickets


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> If us/we GC's, remodelers weren't participating in this area of the forum who besides Calson would be posting in this area of the forum?
> 
> Tom


Carzy, Deckhead,...


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

hdavis said:


> Carzy, Deckhead,...


What or who is a remodler? Clue me in.

Trade: "remodeling."

Could use some spin off forums at this site. Handyman forum, Remodeling forum.

Jack of all Trades forum, lol. Lighten up, I just did. Not being too mean and nasty and picky I hope.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Caslon said:


> What or who is a remodler? Clue me in.
> 
> Trade: "remodeling."
> 
> ...


Yup, some of everything, and a lot of paint this year. The biggest problem IMO is keeping up with new products I don't use anything I haven't tested first.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Caslon said:


> What or who is a remodler? Clue me in.
> 
> Trade: "remodeling."
> 
> ...


Someone who can fix things and do it well. In my case I'm a licensed (by testing) GC, Electrical Contractor and HVAC Contractor. I choose to apply my skills to existing homes rather than new construction. I'm not stuck with or encumbered by tunnel vision for doing just one thing. 

I do understand some have the ability to do just one thing, They should stick to just that.

At one time I hated painting, then I had one I had to do. Set my mind to it and have not looked back. I enjoy it and I'm an excellent painter and a better wood finisher. 

Tom


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

hdavis said:


> Carzy, Deckhead,...


 I'm not sure anymore if I qualified to provide input. Apparently I'm an amateur because I wipe my brush to achieve a sharp tip instead of load and tap on occasion and on most days there is paint on my brush handle and yes my hands too.


I still can't figure this dry brush on one side thing either so I guess that's 3 strikes.:blink:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Caslon said:


> Your 2 cents worth is noted. You're not a "painter"...are you?
> A perfect example of what I'm talking about.
> 
> "Hey! I once painted" Now I'm a "painter." I make my living exclusively from that trade"! Hear what I have to say.
> ...


It's ok, man. You can do one thing good, some of us can do more than one thing good. That's life.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

ericbrancard said:


> it's ok, man. You can do one thing good, some of us can do more than one thing good. That's life.


ftw


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

carzie said:


> I'm not sure anymore if I qualified to provide input. Apparently I'm an amateur because I wipe my brush to achieve a sharp tip instead of load and tap on occasion and on most days there is paint on my brush handle and yes my hands too.
> 
> 
> I still can't figure this dry brush on one side thing either so I guess that's 3 strikes.:blink:


Couple of pro tips for you.:whistling

Rub vaseline in your hands before you start, and the paint comes right off them. I keep a fine wire brush for cleaning brush handles and ferrules.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

avenge said:


> You slap the same 2 opposite sides of a bucket always, leaving 2 "dry sides". One side is reserved for resting your brush on because you never ever want paint on the handle from the paint on the edge of the bucket. The other "dry side" is for wiping off your brush for whatever reason otherwise you end up with paint on the side reserved for resting your brush or too much paint on the side you slap.
> 
> So you don't have but one "dry side" and there isn't one side drier than the other because you're slapping the brush on both sides. The amount of paint loaded is controlled by the depth you dip the brush into the paint, by excessive slapping or by wiping it off on the bucket edge.
> 
> ...


Or you can use the handi paint pail like I recommended earlier... :whistling


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

TylerThePainter said:


> Or you can use the handi paint pail like I recommended earlier... :whistling


No thanks, I don't need a gimmicky HO bucket for something I've been naturally doing for 40 years out of a normal paint can or bucket.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Is it me or is there a ton of gimmicky paint products? There are thousands. The reason I think there's so many, they all say it will make painting easier and a lot of people hate painting so they'll try anything.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Is it me or is there a ton of gimmicky paint products? There are thousands. The reason I think there's so many, they all say it will make painting easier and a lot of people hate painting so they'll try anything.


You're right because as you said painting sucks.:laughing: A pro painter can make a tedious job look easy. The tools I've used have basically remained unchanged in 40 years. The only thing changed are buckets metal to now plastic, roller cover construction/material and brush bristles. Everything else is just a gimmick, a gimmicky bucket isn't going to help me unless I don't have to hold it at all. Actually a gimmick might slow me down.

That's not to say everything has always been a gimmick, when they came out with a roller pole the older painters called it an idiot stick because it was awkward to use. I still run into people that can't control a roller handle when attached to a roller pole.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Gotta love that handi pail...........Love the magnet..........Don't forget the plastic liners.:whistling

Whoever invented that is like a gazillionaire!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Couple of pro tips for you.:whistling
> *
> Rub vaseline in your hands before you start*, and the paint comes right off them. I keep a fine wire brush for cleaning brush handles and ferrules.


Olive oil.

Olive oil and red wine.

Olive oil for the hands, and home fermented red wine for lunch. Well, that's what Gambino always did.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

hdavis said:


> Couple of pro tips for you.:whistling
> 
> Rub vaseline in your hands before you start, and the paint comes right off them. I keep a fine wire brush for cleaning brush handles and ferrules.


 I use a scotch brite pad on the handles, wire brush is fine for the bristles . Think I will pass on the vaseline, wouldn't want to transfer it. Thanks.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

avenge said:


> You're right because as you said painting sucks.:laughing: A pro painter can make a tedious job look easy. The tools I've used have basically remained unchanged in 40 years. The only thing changed are buckets metal to now plastic, roller cover construction/material and brush bristles. Everything else is just a gimmick, a gimmicky bucket isn't going to help me unless I don't have to hold it at all. Actually a gimmick might slow me down.
> 
> That's not to say everything has always been a gimmick, when they came out with a roller pole the older painters called it an idiot stick because it was awkward to use. I still run into people that can't control a roller handle when attached to a roller pole.


Hard to see how a hand held bucket with liners is a gimmick. Things that work well aren't gimmicks. Things that claim to make something easier and or faster (like all the products made for cutting in without a brush) and don't deliver are gimmicks.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

EricBrancard said:


> Hard to see how a hand held bucket with liners is a gimmick. Things that work well aren't gimmicks. Things that claim to make something easier and or faster (like all the products made for cutting in without a brush) and don't deliver are gimmicks.


For a pro painter that's been doing without it it's a gimmick. All these products are geared for HO"s. Does it even have a handle which makes several things awkward without. It's small with a small opening. You'll probably end up with paint on the ferrule because of the magnet placement in relation to how you hold it. How easily will it tip over. They already make bucket liners.

It's a product that would slow me down, it won't make my job easier and the times I hold my bucket are minimal. If I can't do better without this stupid bucket than I'm not a pro painter.

Do I need this too?http://www.homedepot.com/p/FoamPRO-1-gal-Paint-Can-Pour-Spout-61/100254956?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-202903561-_-100254956-_-N


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Couple of pro tips for you.:whistling
> 
> Rub vaseline in your hands before you start, and the paint comes right off them. I keep a fine wire brush for cleaning brush handles and ferrules.


Vaseline kind of defeats the purpose of brushes having a unfinished handle.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

avenge said:


> Vaseline kind of defeats the purpose of brushes having a unfinished handle.


Rub in, wipe off. I tried it, but I don't like the feel. My buddy, who was a full time union painter for a bunch of years, always does it. It doesn't seem to be much worse on the brushes than skin oil you get on the handles over time. 

Latex paints are pretty easy to get off your hands, so it's just a little easier.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

carzie said:


> I use a scotch brite pad on the handles, wire brush is fine for the bristles . Think I will pass on the vaseline, wouldn't want to transfer it. Thanks.


I used to use scotch brite as well, then I got lazy and just started carrying the wire brush, which I needed for brush cleaning. I didn't figure any of those would be news to you - anyone who has been around has probably seen it all.:thumbsup:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

avenge said:


> If I can't do better without this stupid bucket than I'm not a pro painter.


I'm not a pro painter, nor would I ever want to be. Still doesn't make it a gimmick. I've heard enough people say the same sort of things about lasers on miter saws and track saws.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Rub in, wipe off. I tried it, but I don't like the feel. My buddy, who was a full time union painter for a bunch of years, always does it. It doesn't seem to be much worse on the brushes than skin oil you get on the handles over time.
> 
> Latex paints are pretty easy to get off your hands, so it's just a little easier.


I knew a painter that always wore gloves. I used vaseline on my face back in the day when spraying oil paint above my head it would get into your eyes causing burning. Didn't matter because I had to use paint thinner to get the oil paint off where my eyelashes come out of the eyelids. Feels really good.

And what's up with all the paint on the hands? I barely get paint on anything except the surface I'm painting.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

EricBrancard said:


> I'm not a pro painter, nor would I ever want to be. Still doesn't make it a gimmick. I've heard enough people say the same sort of things about lasers on miter saws and track saws.


Maybe that's why you don't see it as a gimmick, you're not a painter. A laser on a miter saw is different. I have a laser on one of mine, I use it but I don't have to do anything differently to use my miter saw.

Would you like a spring on a hammer so it bounces back?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

avenge said:


> Maybe that's why you don't see it as a gimmick, you're not a painter. A laser on a miter saw is different. I have a laser on one of mine, I use it but I don't have to do anything differently to use my miter saw.
> 
> Would you like a spring on a hammer so it bounces back?


No, but I use a lighter weight hammer that hits like a heavier one. But why would anyone need something like that when they can just buy a wood handle 28oz?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> I'm not a pro painter, nor would I ever want to be. Still doesn't make it a gimmick. I've heard enough people say the same sort of things about lasers on miter saws and track saws.


Lasers on paint brushes - they're coming - mark my words...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Lasers on paint brushes - they're coming - mark my words...


I am visionary:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Lasers on paint brushes - they're coming - mark my words...


I'm waiting for brushes with LED lights so I can see what I'm doing.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

avenge said:


> I'm waiting for brushes with LED lights so I can see what I'm doing.


If you are of a certain age - as I am - that ain't no BS.

Also, would help to have a longer nose - so there's more adjustment range on the eyeglasses.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> If you are of a certain age - as I am - that ain't no BS.
> 
> Also, would help to have a longer nose - so there's more adjustment range on the eyeglasses.


I am and if it's anything short of direct sunlight I might as well be working in the dark.:laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I should put an EOTech on my nail gun for more positive placement.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> I should put an EOTech on my nail gun for more positive placement.


They're only an hour away from me - I could put it on my to do list and see if a Red Dot that'll fit is on their scratch & dent shelf.:blink::blink:

Of course, Danny Glover didn't need one...






...just saying


----------

